# All Grown Up



## Mufasa (3/10/14)

I feel all grown up today. After over 4 months of commercial tanks, I have taken the big step and bought the Heatvape Kayfun that @Oupa had on special. I went to pick it up from him last night and thought I would share my first few hours as a grown-up with you.

19:00 Leave @Oupa 's place and putting foot to get home and open the package. Is that buyer's remorse I feel coming on? Fear of the unknown. Will I be able to get this thing to work properly? Will I be able to build a proper coil? What if it is not all it is made out to be? 

19:15 Honey I'm home! Not making the mistake of mentioning what I just spent on vape gear.......again. Oh, I just got some coils, that's all and this little thingie, but it was on special.

19:20 Carefully open the Kayfun box. Oh my word!! This box is packed with all sorts of "goeters", half of which I don't even recognise. With all the extra o-rings I can move to the Karoo and freelance as a sheep carstrater. Take everything apart - ok time to get out the manual. This thing has got a gazillion pieces that screw in and screw out. Probably more screwing going on than on late night eTV.

19:30 Put all the pieces into a bakkie, add some Sunlight Liquid, get a toothbrush and start scrubbing every little piece, because that is what the forum says.

19:40 Rinse the whole lot and find a small "potjie" for the boiling process because that is what the forum says. Get them boiling nicely and just hoping that the "dominee" is not doing house calls tonight. He will think I am cooking up some tik.

19:50 Get all the pieces out of the "potjie" and start drying the whole lot. Wife's hairdryer comes in handy, once again. Ignoring the dirty looks from my wife. Notice the kids somewhere in the background, but sorry guys, no love tonight. All my love is for the Kayfun right now.

20:00 All the pieces are dry and I start assembling. I am amazed at the quality of all the pieces and trying to work out what the purpose is of each piece. I am sure I can convert this thing into an atomic bomb with very little effort.

20:05 Now for the biggy - building a coil. I find the ready-made coils and wick that came in the box and attach it. The little screws where the coil legs must go into is a mother, but the supplied coil is so thin that I eventually get it in. Attach to the MVP and the ohm reading is around 3 ohm. Oh please!!! That is for children. I am a grown-up now. Have to make my own coil at much less resistance.

20:10 Get some 28G Kanthal and do the whole burn thing and use a 2mm drill bit with 6 or 7 turns. Now it is almost impossible for me to get the coil legs to stay under these tiny screws, but eventually get it right. On the MVP again, check the ohms. Hitting around 2 ohms. Oh please!!! That is for toddlers. I am a grown-up now.

20:20 Rip out the coil and start again. Get some 28G Kanthal and do the whole burn thing and use a 1.5mm drill bit with about 6 or 7 wraps. Struggle again to get my "wors vingers" to wrap the coil legs around the little screws. Eventually I just use the holes under the screws to feed the coil legs through and tighten the screws. Much easier. On the MVP and it hits 1ohm on the dot. There we go. Now you are talking. Hitting adult land there. Try to remember everything @Oupa told me about wicking this Kayfun. Get some organic cotton, feed it through the coil and let the ends hang down into the juice channels. Mmmmm.....the cotton looks a bit min. Try again and this time it looks better.

20:30 Grab the closest bottle of juice - 18mg Craft Vapour Yellow Submarine. Wet the wick and position nicely in the juice channels. Screw the whole lot together and fill the Kayfun from the top. No ways I am trying that fiddly fill hole as even the professionals on the forum are having issues with that. 

20:35 Here goes. I am ready. Attach the Kayfun to my ugly Chinese mechanical mod. Fire it up and take the first draw. OH MY WORD!!! There goes 10% of my lung function. Small voice in the back of my head asking if this is really possible. Take another slow drag. There goes another 10% of my lung function. My 18mg juice was not such a good idea. Getting funny looks from my wife and kids. Choose to ignore them and continue my exploration of the Kayfun.

20:40 Couple of minutes of use and the flavour is just blowing me away. I think I can taste the Dettol handwash the juice maker used to clean his hands before he made the juice. I think I even get a hint of the polony gatzby the courier dude had in his hand when he delivered the juice. Friggin amazing. Oh yes, it is all it is made out to be. I am tasting things in the juice that I have never tasted in commercial tanks. And I don't need to mention the vapour production. These thick brilliant white clouds. I am walking around the house feeling like a new father. I am so proud of the coil I built and the fact that I have no leaks and no issues, just pure vaping bliss.

21:00 Time to go to bed. Leave the Kayfun on the pedestal next to my bed, so I can look after it during the night. Close my eyes, but can't fall asleep. Thinking of what I am going to write on the forum. Quickly look over at the Kayfun again - damn it is beautiful!!

22:00 Still awake!!! Can't fall asleep and rememer a warning on the forum not to vape 18mg before you go to bed. What is the deal anyway? During the day you can accidentally do a @Silver and feel all sleepy, but when you accidentally do a @Silver before you go to bed, you can't fall asleep. Weird!

23:00 Probably fell asleep somewhere in the last hour. Chasing green goblins in my disturbed 18mg dream.

04:30 Wake up to the sound of my alarm. Quicly look to my left. Is it still there? Yip it is. The beautiful Heatvape Kayfun 3.1 is standing there all proud and ready for this last work day of the week. I am as happy as a kid in a candy store. Oh no! Can't use that analogy anymore. I am a grown-up now. I am deeply satisfied at the spledifarousness of the my latest purchase. There we go - big words for a big man.

PS: Can I change the Noob Vaper thingie under my name now?

Reactions: Like 15 | Winner 24 | Creative 1


----------



## Silver (3/10/14)

Excellent story - and hugely entertaining
Congrats @Mufasa !!

I loved the chirp about being able to taste the dettol handwash the juice maker used to wash his hands before making the juice. LOL.
The timestamps add to the drama!

Brilliantly told

Enjoy the Kayfun. Let the games begin!

Reactions: Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (3/10/14)

Lol... Well written bud!
Entertaining as heck. Congrats and enjoy.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Riaz (3/10/14)

well done @Mufasa 

i hope u took some pics during the process?

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (3/10/14)

This was such a pleasure to read. Thank you, Sir.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/10/14)

I realy enjoyed that story @Mufasa! And I could relate in a big way! Permission to nuke the "noob vaper" status granted!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac (3/10/14)

Excellent! You should record this D!ck Tracy style...lol

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh (3/10/14)

Haha excellent read!! Loved the, bits about grown up and tasting the detol and so. Very entertaining. And the coil building  

Congrats and enjoy. And please do give us more of your story's, it's so much fun to read. @Mufasa


Sent with the Reo Thor

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Natheer Mallick (3/10/14)

Lol I know the feeling! I bought my first rba the other day, a Big Buddha. When I got home I was so excited to start messing around with it. I locked myself in the bathroom though, as I had not yet figured out a way to tell my wife how I spent so much money and why lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Humbolt (3/10/14)

LOL what a very cool and entertaining story!! Read it with a smile on my face.
Your post just made my mind up. Getting my MVP soon and was planning on getting a MPT3 with it, but now it will be the Kayfun.
Thank you man.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rvdwesth (3/10/14)

I bought my Kayfun about 4 months ago, about a week after changing to exclusive Vaping... and I now own 2. The best device ever in my honest opinion, although one day I will own a Reo - Wife Permitting!
I am actually eyeing one of those Heatvape versions as Kayfun 3. My other two have color tank and tip to make them unique, purple and orange.... What colour will nr 3 be???
Pitty them Heatvapes don't come in black...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mauritz (3/10/14)

Awesome writing : ) Hope you enjoy and share pics of your coil builds.

oh and for the record, we use sodium hypochlorite for sterilization.... Not Dettol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mufasa (3/10/14)

Thank you for all the fantastic replies. I will take some pictures of the coil setup and post it. So far I am loving it. I will just have to drop my nicotine levels though. No way I can vape 18mg or 12mg on this Kayfun all day long.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## rvdwesth (3/10/14)

Mufasa said:


> Thank you for all the fantastic replies. I will take some pictures of the coil setup and post it. So far I am loving it. I will just have to drop my nicotine levels though. No way I can vape 18mg or 12mg on this Kayfun all day long.



Same here --> Dropped to 6MG. Works like a dream for me

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WHeunis (3/10/14)

You made my day!
Thanks for sharing!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Matuka (3/10/14)

Excellent writing and hugely entertaining. Just the thing at the end of a bad day! Trouble is I'm going to have to lose the VV Spinner and MPT3 and get deeper in debt...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ET (3/10/14)

awesome read and congrats mufasa

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## shabbar (3/10/14)

well written , enjoyed reading this !!!

enjoy

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Raslin (3/10/14)

Hahaha, I could picture ever action in that story, even the wifes dirty look. Well done, you made me really laugh after a mother of a Friday. Enjoy your kayfun. Many happy vaping hours on it

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (3/10/14)

Brilliant! Absolutely brilliant! Thank you! 

I haven't read something this good in ages, hats off sir 

Feel free to change your title to "young adult vaper"

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## K_klops (3/10/14)

I must just say thank you soo much @Mufasa you made my day. My family thaught I was losing my mind the way I was laughing. I had to read your post out loud and we were all in stitches. That was a brilliant post bud , I thoroughly enjoyed reading that.
Thanks again

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## andro (4/10/14)

One of the best post ever. Thanks for the reading

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (4/10/14)

STICKY please!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## zimbovapster (7/10/14)

Good morning everyone I dont think anyone could match @Mufasa post truly amazing but anyway I had a drive to eciggies to pick up the legendary heatvape kayfun 3.1 amazing bit of machinery all the threads are as smooth as butter solid in the hand I highly recommend it, I then proceeded to vape king and purchased my self a lot of goodies whole set up basically including a tobh atty v2 and the mat black stingray after a heavy dent in my pocket I was all sorted to start my new vape journey arrived home and immediately got to work after my first attempt my coil was reading 7 ohms on like 6 wraps how is this even possible I do not know so I whipped it off the kayfun and attempted the second time well that was reading 6.8 ohms 6 wraps now I was getting frustrated third time lucky I was hoping wrapped it up and screwed it into the base the dreaded 7 ohm popped up again so I fiddled with the coil and it dropped down to 1.4 how is this im not complaining lol so I wicked it wet it with some juice assembled it filled it up with juice connected it up to my stingray after a bit of screwing here and there I got it to fire and oh my it tastes so goood and I can only imagine once I have had a bit of experience with coils cant wait to finish work and try out a new build  I built a micro coil 1.2 ohm on my atty and boy does it kick like a mule I cant wait to feel what dual coils will do and maybe ill subohm once im comfortable

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Necris (7/10/14)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Lee (7/10/14)

zimbovapster said:


> Good morning everyone I dont think anyone could match @Mufasa post truly amazing but anyway I had a drive to eciggies to pick up the legendary heatvape kayfun 3.1 amazing bit of machinery all the threads are as smooth as butter solid in the hand I highly recommend it, I then proceeded to vape king and purchased my self a lot of goodies whole set up basically including a tobh atty v2 and the mat black stingray after a heavy dent in my pocket I was all sorted to start my new vape journey arrived home and immediately got to work after my first attempt my coil was reading 7 ohms on like 6 wraps how is this even possible I do not know so I whipped it off the kayfun and attempted the second time well that was reading 6.8 ohms 6 wraps now I was getting frustrated third time lucky I was hoping wrapped it up and screwed it into the base the dreaded 7 ohm popped up again so I fiddled with the coil and it dropped down to 1.4 how is this im not complaining lol so I wicked it wet it with some juice assembled it filled it up with juice connected it up to my stingray after a bit of screwing here and there I got it to fire and oh my it tastes so goood and I can only imagine once I have had a bit of experience with coils cant wait to finish work and try out a new build  I built a micro coil 1.2 ohm on my atty and boy does it kick like a mule I cant wait to feel what dual coils will do and maybe ill subohm once im comfortable


Congrats @zimbovapster!
Funny how that bad heavy dent in the pocket feeling goes away after one great "toot"!

Kicks like a mule...... that sounds familiar..... ah yes! A certain @PeterHarris youtube video..... *cough* *cough*....F*k.... This thing kicks like a mule! LOL!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## PeterHarris (7/10/14)

truly an awesome journey with brilliant bits of humor - i really enjoyed reading that 

thanks


----------



## Andre (7/10/14)

zimbovapster said:


> Good morning everyone I dont think anyone could match @Mufasa post truly amazing but anyway I had a drive to eciggies to pick up the legendary heatvape kayfun 3.1 amazing bit of machinery all the threads are as smooth as butter solid in the hand I highly recommend it, I then proceeded to vape king and purchased my self a lot of goodies whole set up basically including a tobh atty v2 and the mat black stingray after a heavy dent in my pocket I was all sorted to start my new vape journey arrived home and immediately got to work after my first attempt my coil was reading 7 ohms on like 6 wraps how is this even possible I do not know so I whipped it off the kayfun and attempted the second time well that was reading 6.8 ohms 6 wraps now I was getting frustrated third time lucky I was hoping wrapped it up and screwed it into the base the dreaded 7 ohm popped up again so I fiddled with the coil and it dropped down to 1.4 how is this im not complaining lol so I wicked it wet it with some juice assembled it filled it up with juice connected it up to my stingray after a bit of screwing here and there I got it to fire and oh my it tastes so goood and I can only imagine once I have had a bit of experience with coils cant wait to finish work and try out a new build  I built a micro coil 1.2 ohm on my atty and boy does it kick like a mule I cant wait to feel what dual coils will do and maybe ill subohm once im comfortable


Awesome, glad you got that right in the end and had a glimpse of the capabilities of rebuildables. Enjoy the journey.


----------



## phanatik (7/10/14)

Necris said:


>


Made me lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

